# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tiện ích vẽ bánh đai [CNCProVN]

## anhcos

Gởi các bác tiện ích vẽ và xuất nhanh bánh đai, hỗ trợ tính chiều dài và khoảng cách giữa 2 bánh.


Tải về ở đây.

Vì mình chỉ xài loại SM nên mới có loại này, bác nào cần loại khác thì tìm profile dạng như bên dưới, mình sẽ thêm vào:

----------

binhminh_12, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, Diyodira, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, huyquynhbk, khangscc, khoa.address, Lenamhai, linhdt1121, manipul, Mạnh Tường, Minh Phúc, MINHAT, motogia, mylove299, nbc, ngocbh2001, QuyND, saudau, solero, terminaterx300, Thanhcuongquynhon, TigerHN, Totdo, trungga, vvn, zentic

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Gởi các bác tiện ích vẽ và xuất nhanh bánh đai.


Hay quá . Cảm ơn bác !

----------


## motogia

Cảm ơn Bác rất nhiều.

----------


## motu

link die rồi, bác nào có cho mình xin phần mềm này. Thk cả nhà.

----------


## Ga con

Có luôn bảng bánh răng không cụ, cho em đỡ phải lọ mọ.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

> Có luôn bảng bánh răng không cụ, cho em đỡ phải lọ mọ.
> 
> Thanks.


Bảng là sao cụ Gacon?

----------


## Ga con

À, soft giống như của cụ đấy ạ, nhưng dùng cho bánh răng.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

> À, soft giống như của cụ đấy ạ, nhưng dùng cho bánh răng.
> 
> Thanks.


Thêm vào thì chắc là được, nhưng quên hết sách vở rồi, cụ Gà con chọn cái dùm cái thân khai nào phổ biến mình thêm vô luôn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## khangscc

Link die rồi ad ơi, up lại nha

----------


## anhcos

Đã reup rồi, đợi cụ Gàcon sẽ làm thêm cho nó phần bánh răng, vì mình cũng cần.

----------

Ga con, nhatson, saudau

----------


## saudau

Hónh thêm vụ bánh răng nữa cho đã, chứ cái vụ pulley là tui cũng thấy đã lắm rồi đó. Cám ơn các cụ rất là nhiều lun.

----------


## huanpt

Chạy BeltPulley.exe thấy không ra gì hết. Bác nào chạy rồi chỉ giúp em cái.
Thks

----------


## Ga con

Thank cụ chủ thớt.
Thật ra e thấy hay xài chỉ có bánh răng thân khai thông thường thôi. Trước giờ e hay mở cái Mechanical desktop lên lấy profile xong đem đi cắt dây hay chuyển qua inventor dựng 3D. Từ hồi xài 64bits em chưa cài lại mechanical desktop nữa.

Cụ tham khảo bên đó thử.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Ok cụ Gà con, sẵn dịp ôn lại bài vở tí.

Sr các bác nhé, mình đã cập nhật lại link mới, cái link cũ éo chạy được.

----------


## MilkyWay

Nếu bác nào vẽ nhiều có thể tham khảo thêm phần mềm Gearteq và MitCalc. Nó xuất Cad và 3D luôn.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Gởi các bác tiện ích vẽ và xuất nhanh bánh đai.


Hôm nay mới dùng phần mềm này làm cái bánh răng đai S3M.
Kết quả là : VỪA KHÍT
Cảm ơn bác chủ nhé !

----------

anhcos, Tuanlm

----------


## anhcos

Thì mình làm để xài nên phải gần đúng tí. Vì các site hay soft nó tính theo số răng chuẩn hay sao ấy, muốn số răng theo ý muốn hông được.

Bản mình xài thì xuất code gia công trực tiếp luôn không cần qua phần mềm cam luôn bác.

----------

haignition, huanpt, Tuanlm

----------


## audiophilevn

> Hôm nay mới dùng phần mềm này làm cái bánh răng đai S3M.
> Kết quả là : VỪA KHÍT
> Cảm ơn bác chủ nhé !


Bác chạy dao phi mấy vậy?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Bác chạy dao phi mấy vậy?


Chạy cái này em dùng mũi khoan và dao 1.5

----------


## saudau

Hùn thêm tấm hình sản phẩm từ phần mềm hữu ích này.

----------

anhcos

----------


## phuocviet346

Có bác nào gia công không ? Em đang cần 1 cặp bully răng tỷ lệ 1/3, bully có lỗ 16mm, then 5mm, bảng đai 5M rộng 20mm. Khống chế đường kính bully lớn nhất 75mm. Bác nào làm giúp em, báo cho em xin cái giá nha.

----------


## anhcos

5M mà muốn đúng biên dạng thì phải dùng dao 2mm, với chiều cao 20mm thì khó lắm. Bác đi cắt dây cho nhanh.

----------


## phuocviet346

> 5M mà muốn đúng biên dạng thì phải dùng dao 2mm, với chiều cao 20mm thì khó lắm. Bác đi cắt dây cho nhanh.


Thanks anh, không biết anh hoặc ai ở đây có nhận cắt dây cho cái này không ?
Nếu ai nhận báo em giúp nha, em đang cần thay cho cái máy taro tự động vì nó chạy nhanh quá mũi taro nhanh đi quá. Mỗi lần nó làm cái cốc là 1 mũi Nachi M6 ra đi thốn lắm

----------


## BKH

Hay quá. Tks bác. Bác có thể bổ sung thêm loại 5M được không ạ.

----------


## nnk

có anh em nào có phần mềm tính chiều dài dây đai 3M/5M khi biết số răng 2 puly và khoảng cách tâm trục hoặc có dài dây curoa và số răng thì tinh ra khoảng cách 2 trục không vậy ? mình tính theo công thức toàn ra sai lệch vài răng

----------


## anhcos

> có anh em nào có phần mềm tính chiều dài dây đai 3M/5M khi biết số răng 2 puly và khoảng cách tâm trục hoặc có dài dây curoa và số răng thì tinh ra khoảng cách 2 trục không vậy ? mình tính theo công thức toàn ra sai lệch vài răng


Qua tuần mình sẽ bổ sung thêm phần khoảng cách/chiều dài vào phần mềm, hiện có mấy loại S2M, S3M S5M và S8M.

Khoảng cách thì nó tính theo đường tròn cơ sở, đối với bánh đai thì nó là pitch*số răng bằng chu vi cơ sở, VD S5M có 30 răng thì CV = 30*5.
Vẽ 2 vòng cơ sở cách nhau 1 khoảng, xong vẽ tiếp tuyến rồi cắt xén nối đo là biết chiều dài. 
Còn muốn tính toán thì dùng hình học giải tích.

----------

nnk

----------


## nnk

> Qua tuần mình sẽ bổ sung thêm phần khoảng cách/chiều dài vào phần mềm, hiện có mấy loại S2M, S3M S5M và S8M.
> 
> Khoảng cách thì nó tính theo đường tròn cơ sở, đối với bánh đai thì nó là pitch*số răng bằng chu vi cơ sở, VD S5M có 30 răng thì CV = 30*5.
> Vẽ 2 vòng cơ sở cách nhau 1 khoảng, xong vẽ tiếp tuyến rồi cắt xén nối đo là biết chiều dài. 
> Còn muốn tính toán thì dùng hình học giải tích.


trước giờ tính chu vi toàn lấy đường kính nhân pi nên lệch vài răng, đúng là lúa thiệt

----------


## anhcos

> trước giờ tính chu vi toàn lấy đường kính nhân pi nên lệch vài răng, đúng là lúa thiệt


Đường kính danh nghĩa của bánh đai lớn hơn chính bánh đai đó nha bác.

Gởi các bác bản mới có tính chiều dài và khoảng cách giữa 2 bánh:

----------

Lenamhai, nnk

----------


## nnk

> Đường kính danh nghĩa của bánh đai lớn hơn chính bánh đai đó nha bác.
> 
> Gởi các bác bản mới có tính chiều dài và khoảng cách giữa 2 bánh:


bữa nay mới xài tới cái này nên phải lôi nó lên hỏi lại anhcos 1 cái cho chắc ăn trược khi khai đao, cái chiều dài dây đai là số răng * bước răng đúng không vậy ?

----------


## anhcos

Chiều dài danh nghĩa lấy như bác nói, đó là khi dây đai để thẳng, còn uốn cong thì bác không đo được theo bản mặt bên ngoài nữa.

----------

